# Decoying, MOJO Vs. Weasel Ball



## onereddawg

Ok a friend told me to go to the loacal Cracker Barrel or Dollar store and by a Weasel ball. In case you don't know, its a strip of fur on a ball with a rolling motor inside for about $5. Take the Weasel ball and paint it to camo it, wire it to a stick in the ground and this is suppose to work better than the MOJO. Anyone try this or something similar?


----------



## youngdon

It may work, for $5 it would be worth a try. Let us know if you have success with it. You can check Varmint Als site as he may have an alternative method also.


----------



## Predatorhunter

Well the mojo will cost you more than 5 bucks. Even though I like my mojo I would probably start with the 5 dollar Weasel Ball (even though I've never heard of it.)LOL but if it doesn't work you are only out 5 dollars so I would say give it a shot. Let us know if you have any luck maybe the rest of us will have to give it a try.


----------



## On a call

Been there done that.....

You have a good idea and I will let you know my suggestions.

Do not worry about painting...use fax fur or just a brown or multi colored sock and put the ball inside the sock and tie off with a wire and you have a tail.

The biggest problem I had was making a support that would not fall over and was limber enough to sway around. This is why I ended up buying a Jack in the Box. The Mojo and the J.I.B. use the weight on the support and wip the top so they do not have a tendancy to fall over.

I would suggest finding springy wire that can flop...just enough.

One idea is to place the ball about half way up down the wire and use pieces of fabric to act as a flag.

Another problem I had was battery life and turning the darn thing on and off.

You are inventive...good for you. Let us know how you end up working those things out.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Google weasel ball there is all kinds of stuff out there in internetland.lOL


----------



## El Gato Loco

Those are basically the same as these:

http://www.decoyheart.com/page2.htm

Just a ball with a motor inside - compliments of China









I've got a decoy heart... they are cheap. You can usually pickup a cheap / clearanced decoy at the stores that have one of these inside. Mine mounts on a stick, with a spring between the stick and the decoy heart.


----------



## gonefishn

Certainly worth $5 to give it a try. Let us know how well it works.


----------



## youngdon

Let's not forget about the feather on a string.


----------



## On a call

Feathers on a string do work just ask Cat. All you need a slight breese


----------



## bloodhound

You can see my PINK/YELLOW feather on a stick/string


----------



## youngdon

No picture here Bloodhound just a X in a box. Are you trying to forward the pic from an email ?


----------



## bloodhound

http://i629.photobucket.com/albums/uu15/bloodhoundclyde/huntingpa pics/Photo-0350.jpg









workin on it lol


----------



## youngdon

There you go. Some how i was expecting a bigger nose and floppy ears. LOL


----------



## bones44

I used to use the old raccoon in a chip bag til an owl took off with it and deposited it way up in a tree !!


----------



## On a call

Bones....what is the raccoon in a chip bag ?


----------



## ReidRH

I like my Feather on a String tied to an old arrow, not much to confuse and aggravate ya, Oh it also has no on and off switch! I have had two different electronic decoys and both screwed up the first few times out! Thats it for me.


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> Bones....what is the raccoon in a chip bag ?


The weasel ball always had a raccoons tail. I presume that's the reference.


----------



## bones44

On a call said:


> Bones....what is the raccoon in a chip bag ?


It was a plastic chip bag with a motorized back half of a raccoons body. It was one of those Spencer type of gag gifts . Worked really good for crows. Don't know why. I think that weasel ball would work nice just rolling around on the ground. I work in a museum and they sell them in the gift shop. Thought about trying one out. I already use the feather,Mojo, Etc. Like to switch it up. Tom


----------



## youngdon

Just curious Tom, what type of museum do you work at ?


----------



## bones44

youngdon said:


> Just curious Tom, what type of museum do you work at ?


PM sent Youngdon


----------



## On a call

Tom...you live not too far from me let me know if you want to try and meet up, fishing or hunting.


----------



## bones44

On a call said:


> Tom...you live not too far from me let me know if you want to try and meet up, fishing or hunting.


You got it !!! Always looking for an exceuse to be outdoors. PM me if and when you're ready. Tom


----------



## On a call

Ever do any smelt fishing ?


----------



## youngdon

I wonder if a MOJO or a weasel ball would work better for smelt ?


----------



## bones44

No, dipnetting when I was a kid. YD definitely Mojo with a tail especially for those monster smelt !!!


----------



## On a call

Hows that working out for you ?


----------



## bones44

Not too good. Can't find any ice ........


----------



## On a call

Hey Tom is that you in the picture ??


----------



## bones44

No, I found this when I first had back surgery and everyone on FB was raggin on me over having to use a walker and not being able to hunt. I told everyone it was my first 4-wheeler !! I feel like him some days though. LOL


----------



## onereddawg

OK, Wal-Mart does not carry the weasel ball or any motorized ball anymore, well at least in my area. Have to try somewhere else.


----------



## youngdon

Is there a Cracker Barrel near you ? Or I guess there's always ebay.


----------



## On a call

x2 on the Cracker Barrel !!!

I know they have them...if not...ask them to get you one in.


----------



## onereddawg

Ok, i found a weasel ball for $3.03 on Amazon plus $2.95 shipping so i bought two. get them next week.


----------



## On a call

If you have a cat or dog...let them play with it first.


----------



## singlesix

I hunted with a guy who had the weasle ball on a stick, someone made it for him and took something out of the ball so that it would move more erratic. I have the mojo and i would pick the weasle ball over mine.

I forgot to mention , before i bought the mojo i looked hard to find a weasle ball and none of the pet shops had them for sale , what kind of pet shop dosent have the weasle ball. Its kind of funny that the only reason i go to a pet store is to find things to hunt dogs Lol if they only knew. I buy squeaky toys thier too.


----------



## onereddawg

My wife checked PetSmart and i guess they are not making them any more. I do believe that i saw these items at a novelty store called Spencer's. But i found them to be cheap enough at Amazon.


----------



## Antlerz22

On a call said:


> Feathers on a string do work just ask Cat. All you need a slight breese


 Im going all out money wise, I bought 150 yds of 20lb monofilament 2$ +change, and have a white cloth with brown on it, 2 feet long 2 inches wide and split 3/4 of the length. Going to tie it up high about 4 feet off the ground on a thin branch in a tree/bush and tie my line to the branch. Then route the line so it doesnt move anything else and run that to my hide and tie it to my boot so I can be hands free. That will allow me to coincide its movements with the ecall when I turn it on and placed right under the cloth. Going to take pics and show you my set in detail and see what happens this coming sunday, should be interesting!!


----------

